# Lovely Lotto Win



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

I was so heartwarming to hear that the half of the Lotto was won by a couple that really needed a few extra dollars.

'Skint' couple claim Lotto millions - national | Stuff.co.nz



> A couple "on the bones of our arses" has stepped forward to claim one of two $17.7 million Powerball prizes.
> 
> They have hauled in the fifth-equal largest Powerball prize.
> 
> ...


The other ticket was sold in Hamilton.

If you won that much would it change you?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

don't hear too often about the winners; one that did make the news was an elderly lady Margaret Heaney in a syndicate with 2 daughters and a grand-daughter that won first prize; as she'd been ill and used the hospitals services often, she bought them a new fully-equipped ambulance plus new uniforms and equipment. 

She died last year, found a news item here
"Mrs Heaney and the syndicate also helped sick friends and family and she was instrumental in establishing a syndicate trust to benefit the Cancer Society of New Zealand, Starship hospital, the Westpac Rescue Helicopter, and Ronald McDonald House."


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Song Si you can find out all about the lucky winners on the NZ Lotteries web page
Winners' Stories - Winners' Stories - NZ Lotteries

There are some lovely stories on the site including a Christchurch granny who hid her ticket in the piano stool, the only thing still standing during the aftershocks.

This one from 15 March was especially poignant and a great example of good old Kiwi humour.


> A young Wellingtonian says winning $100,000 on Instant Kiwi’s $5 CSI game today means everything she couldn’t do, can be done now!
> 
> The woman, who wishes to remain anonymous, had her hours cut at her workplace recently, and had a long list of things that needed to be done, including a bit of a makeover, and this windfall solves everything at once.
> 
> ...


This one from Feb had_ me_ in tears!



> The family, who wish to remain anonymous, had just returned from a trip to the ‘$2 Shop’ where they were buying their kids some school supplies. The father in the family has been out of work and money has been tight for the family who have been relying on one income and their savings.
> 
> The mother in the family, nipped to the Lotto shop to check her Bullseye ticket and was so excited when she was told that she had won!
> 
> ...


How wonderful is it that she plans to save the money and is looking for the best interest rate. Good on her and god bless her.


----------

